# Whistling



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

So cookie (11 weeks old and only had him a week) has learned the wolf whistle, Yay I know but....Now he doesn't stop, is this a common thing? Do I need to teach him a new one in order for him to cut down on the wolf whistle? if so any suggestions?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is it getting annoying? He's probably really proud of himself for having learned this whistle. So its his new favorite thing. But if its bothering you, you can teach him other whistles like the adams family or andy griffith. Or just about anything you can think of (I'm working on the Imperial March myself.)


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Is it getting annoying? He's probably really proud of himself for having learned this whistle. So its his new favorite thing. But if its bothering you, you can teach him other whistles like the adams family or andy griffith. Or just about anything you can think of (I'm working on the Imperial March myself.)


It's getting a little annoying lol. I understand he is really proud adn I am proud of him too, he did learn it so quickly. Maybe I will give the adams family a try.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Grigio came home from the bird farm knowing the wolf whistle. My son taught him the "Theme from Zelda" and "Whistle While you Work". Now Gri never does the wolf whistle.


----------



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm new at this......do they just begin to pick up something you continually whistle to them?


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

You have to whistle the songs to them over and over and over...


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awww how cute. i love how my ali used to wolf whistle all the time.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2012)

I say your lucky! I have been trying to get Helix to wolf whiles for months. He just can't seem to pick it up.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Korvia said:


> It's getting a little annoying lol. I understand he is really proud adn I am proud of him too, he did learn it so quickly. Maybe I will give the adams family a try.


i've noticed it takes a little longer to teach the addams family, and if he is annoying enough- you might want to start with something else.

happy and you know it and the mickey mouse march are ones my guy picked up in a matter of minutes. 



grannysbirds said:


> I'm new at this......do they just begin to pick up something you continually whistle to them?


yes. they learn best from repetition. i play my guys youtube videos on repeat.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Teaching something new doesn't seem to be helping he has now learned "Pew Pew" and he sits in his cage pew pewing and wolf whistling...Sounds like he is playing a video game all by himself.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha, the more you teach him, the more he'll add to his set of songs.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> i've noticed it takes a little longer to teach the addams family, and if he is annoying enough- you might want to start with something else.
> 
> happy and you know it and the mickey mouse march are ones my guy picked up in a matter of minutes.
> 
> ...


my guy knows only happy birthday and thats cos my husband knows how to whistle only that. i dont know how to whistle and i've tried to youtube or download whistles but cant seem to find any. would be great if u can share some of the youtube stuff you show your birds.


----------

